
“Deep Work” by Cal Newport Is Available - playing_colours
http://calnewport.com/books/deep-work/
======
playing_colours
It's not a promo, I have no connections with the author. I just started to
read it today while travelling. So far I like it, it makes me think about the
way I approach my work and study, and how it can be improved.

